# Silver Queen corn herbicide



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have a small 50'x50' plot I'm going to plant some Silver Queen sweet corn in for supper eating.

I have some herbicide that is a few years old, it's been in the barn out of the sun..

Sim-trol 4L & Princep

Question is will the herbicide still be good... and how would I figure how much to put down in a small plot like this..

I have the plot plowed & have spread P&K, lime, and have plowed it in, I will smooth it Monday and prep for planting.

I will be using my tank sprayer and can get the dirt wet.

I have read the label for each and both say it can be used as a pre emergent on corn, but not specifically for sweet corn.

Thanks, Chris


----------

